# looking to get finches



## brinaynay (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello, so I am thinking of getting a pair of zebra finches in the summer. even with charlie and lapis, my two budgies, its much too quiet in my apartment

I got charlie from a small pet store, and lapis from a petsmart. I didn't realize until very recently that birdie mills were a thing. that being said I would like to get finches from a breeder if possible, but I have no idea how to go about it.

If anyone could give me some pointers on how to find a good breeder, or point me to a similar forum for finches, I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Search for breeders in your area online or if there's some sort of bird magazine that lists breeders. 
The small pet stores are not usually the same as the large chain pet companies.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Simply do a "google-search".

Type in "Finch Breeders near Ontario Canada".

There are several listed so finding one you comfortable with shouldn't be difficult.

I'm closing this thread. *


----------



## brinaynay (Dec 21, 2016)

*pet store advice??*

I'm wondering if I should buy from a certain pet store. they are a small store and they say they get from local breeders, I want to get a pair of zebra finches but I have to order them since they dont stock finches regularly. I think that is a good sign and makes me believe that they really do source from local breeders, but I wanted a second opinion. does it make sense to order birds without getting to see them? I cant find any breeders in the area (It has to be close since my neighbor has to drive me) and kijiji always makes me wonder if the bird is healthy, or very old.


----------



## HarryBird (Mar 14, 2015)

A lot of the kijiji ads _are_ breeders. I found Harry's breeder on kijiji. I'm in Ontario also. If you see an ad for finches, look at the poster's other ads. See how long they've been doing this, get a sense of them I guess, then email them with questions. If they don't respond, pass. If their responses seem weird or pressuring, pass. If they seem knowledgable and reasonable, their birds might be worth a look.

If you know the pet store well and trust it to know birds and pick a good breeder, then it might be simpler to get the birds there... although the pet store is going to charge you more than what they paid the breeder, so you'd have to eat the markup. I know it's difficult relying on someone else for transportation and you don't feel you can go driving all over the place looking at various birds.

Good luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rebecca has offered you excellent advice.

You can also talk directly to the owner/manager of the pet store and ask them directly any questions you may have with regard to the breeders from whom they obtain their birds.

A good owner/manager is going to want to put a potential customer's mind at ease and willing to discuss any concerns you may have.*


----------

